
Dear Palm: It's time for an intervention - farmer
http://www.engadget.com/2007/08/21/dear-palm-its-time-for-an-intervention/
======
ahsonwardak
The interesting thing with Palm, as a technology innovator, is that their main
principle is the principle that's killing them. They went with a simplistic,
anti-"feature creep" approach with the Palm Pilot. It's characterized by their
simplistic operating system, and they never tried to innovate that personal
appliance, such as an iPhone, etc. They released the Treo, and it only had
minimal success. Also, remember Handspring released the Treo, and then merged
to form PalmOne.

If hindsight is 20/20, then they could have made some riskier moves, and these
ideas coincide with the article in some respects.

\- Open up the OS. They should have made it a geek toy. Let the Linux master
in all of us come out.

\- Supported 3rd party software with moral support. They should have had a
"killer app".

\- Made it into a gaming device. I don't know if the processing power and
battery-life were there, but it could have been another direction.

\- Better marketing. In line with all these points above, they should made it
"cooler". It should have been the province of business people to own a Palm.
Everyone should own one, because you'll be cool.

Take these together and you have the iPhone. Congratulations Apple! RIP Palm.

